# comptons nous au bar



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2001)

je suis le premier !
je suis UN!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (7 Juillet 2001)

Désolé ... j'ai cassé le bouton Répondre.

[06 juillet 2001 : message édité par [MGZ]Slug]


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (7 Juillet 2001)

Je suis deux ! hips ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il est des nôôotres !!

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2001)

tu ne boiras donc qu'un seul verre!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hi hi hi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























fichu navigateur j'ai posté en retard
bon bein je viens boire avec vous alors

[06 juillet 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Amiral 29 (7 Juillet 2001)

je peux pas faire plus vite...il a fallu que je gare le Porte-Avion à 18 heures près de Drancy...
Enfin maintenant on peut rester accoudé au zinc jusqu'à 6 h lundi!
surtout pas de Pearl-Brest pdt le week-end!
Kenavo!


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2001)

et une whisky pour moi patron !


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2001)

pour moi ce sera un Chimay
6H du mat?
ça veut dire que Touba ne participera qu'à 30 mn de nos réjouissances, bein tiens pour la peine j'vais me boire une Kingston en même temps et rêver doucement de Tambacounda


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2001)

et une tequila aussi


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2001)

pour moi ce sera un Chimay
6H du mat?
ça veut dire que Touba ne participera qu'à 30 mn de nos réjouissances, bein tiens pour la peine j'vais me boire une Kingston en même temps et rêver doucement de Tambacounda


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2001)

Par ici le White Russian Cocktail....
Thebig


----------



## bengilli (7 Juillet 2001)

un martini sans glace pour moi, et avec un peu de poil autour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je cherche plus a comprendre arico...


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2001)

allez je me fini a la vodka, et aprés un peu d'aspirine


----------



## gribouille (7 Juillet 2001)

alllez balance y une tournée généreuse à cette bande gnaffrons-sans-soif, et file moa entonnoir & littron pour  pochtronner sauce goulayante.

où sont y donc charmeuses et décapsuleuses avides pour soigner clients et marauds... ????

c'est'y vô déglotter furax cette nuitée


----------



## gribouille (7 Juillet 2001)

pour la numérotation, j'y suis pus kaliméro j'm'y trouve, faudras t'y recomposter pour ma poire-ma belle héllène


----------



## touba (7 Juillet 2001)

Ahhh ! Tambacounda !!!
un petit vin de palme alèm ??? hips...


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2001)

et derrière deux ou trois Mojito et une Caïpirinha pour penser aux dames
et pour faire plaisir à mon Ruby chéri je prendrais un Bloody Mary
Tambacounda, cette ville délicieuse où est né la plus belle fille du monde (métisse kabyle-picarde) a gentiment donné son nom (avec mon accord) à un cocktail à Amiens (ah les études) : Rhum, menthe fraiche, sucre de canne et citron vert servi très frais : boisson très rafraichissante bue au litre par les connoisseurs
et le vin de palme après que la belle de Tambacouba m'ai massé au beurre de karité




hé hé


----------



## gribouille (7 Juillet 2001)

...et c'est tout ????

quel ennuis c'est y


----------



## gribouille (7 Juillet 2001)

c(est lubriffiant le beurre de karité ???


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2001)

vas-y donc essayer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



m'einfin j'va pas m'plaindre eud'tein post min fiu pour eune foué k'tu cause ein freinçais hi hi
mais toi t'as pas l'air d'avoir assez bu, va demander du chouchen à l'Amiral sinon j'te raménerais d'eul bièère d'min coin
serveur eune Orval pour Msieur le Lyonnais!
é l'même cose pour mi


----------



## gribouille (7 Juillet 2001)

ahhh plaçon bravoure dans l'littron, et macrévindioudedieu transformer en pochtronerie l'bistrot et t'y faire point de gouttes orphelines d'un gosier béant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2001)

Ben moi en bon lyonnais que chui, j'ai pas peur de prendre un bain dans l'troisième fleuve, que sa rouge liqueur coule à flot!!


----------



## gribouille (7 Juillet 2001)

bon allez... pô l'temps de poireauter l'temps qu'l'Aricosec pointe l''y bout d'sa comptine, l'bibi y t'ô vô s'pieuter gentil, et bô rêves chasser

a pelluche


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2001)

_nous nous viment 5000 en arrivant to port   hiic !!_


----------



## Muludovski (7 Juillet 2001)

Vous etes serieux, les gars?


----------



## Yama (7 Juillet 2001)

123 soleil !

oh des dromadaires chevauchant des mygales géantes.
Tien un hamster est sorti de ma télé qui marche plus !


aaaaaaayahhhhhhhhhhh ! mon téléphone m'a agressé

au secour   au secour !


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2001)

mince on ne sait même pas ce qu'il a bu pour en arriver là et l'aricosec qui se pointe là dessus, on n'est pas prêt de décuiter
Yama, c'est de la distillation de Flower Power dans ton verre, demande la même chose pour moi
l'alacool aidant, j'ai l'impression de pouvoir comprendre ce que dit Gribouille (encore dans les toilettes ou au Net Café sûrement)


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2001)

fier de notre troquet,et recevant une mission de confiance.j'avions pensé creer une equipe comme dans les douze salopards,seul slug a compris alors que les autres pochtronnais a tout va.bel exemple pour la jeunesse,et certains comme la grib,refusant de composter a numerotation, (kalimero.. ooooohhh! ça c'est goutu,comme j'les aiment) enfin je m'suis reveillé,et por l'instant nous ne somme que onze,plus les ectoplasmes de certains posteurs sommnanbules.
allons y !! allons y  !!arretons le biberon et numeroter vous,je prend des notes,j'ai des noms comme dirait coluche,dés le douxieme numero je vous avouerai mon secret. 
un deux,qui sera trois ??


----------



## gribouille (7 Juillet 2001)

MOA 3


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2001)

ben 4 alors


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*je suis le premier !
je suis UN!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey ho ! Tricheur si t'avais regardé sour la table avant de t'installer tu aurais remarqué que j'étais déjà la, Donc moi je suis le 1 et toi le 1.5


----------



## touba (7 Juillet 2001)

moi ki yen a pas aimé le 5 é le 6, j'attends le boudiou de 7...
moi yen a étre le 7 é pi wala...
touba = 7

hi hi hi...©
sorry j'ai rencontré mes amis Smirnoff et Eristoff !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Juillet 2001)

*** ATTENTION, CECI EST UN MESSAGE CODE ***

LE CHIEN QUI COURT DANS LA PRAIRIE A LES OREILLES QUI PENDENT

JE REPETE

LE CHIEN QUI COURT DANS LA PRAIRIE A LES OREILLES QUI PENDENT

*** END OF TRANSMISSION ***


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2001)

tenez vous bien les gars v'la Rico qui s'amène


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
**** ATTENTION, CECI EST UN MESSAGE CODE ***

lE CHIEN QUI COURT DANS LA PRAIRIE A LES OREILLES QUI PENDENT

*** END OF TRANSMISSION ****<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et y a pas qu'sa !!
t'a pas pris ton numero le gognol
1,2,3,4 sont pris. touba le 7 okey, il en faut 12 .pas question florent le 1 c'est moi,trouve autre chose


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2001)

Moi aussi, je veux bien un numéro svp !!!


----------



## Amiral 29 (8 Juillet 2001)

Formidable!!!
comme disait Coluche je me suis autorisé à m'auto évaluer (voir sujet sur évaluation)
et çà y est j'ai gagné ma 2ème étoile grâce à ce sujet
qui est terrible!
Vaut mieux être stictement à jeun pour se faire évaluer...pour le meilleur et pour le pire!
Il faut dire que je viens de "subir" une évaluation ds le boulot...C pas de la tartine.
 Moi j'envie les retraités heureux qui hantent les forums...Suivez mon regard!!!
Kenavo Amiral**


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2001)

Attention l'Amiral et Aricosec !!!
J'ai vu dans les utilisateurs en ligne qu'il y avait un "super papy" !!!
Faudrait faire gaffe à ne pas faire monter trop haut la moyenne d'âge sinon on risque l'éjection...
Est ce qu'on l'accepte parmi les oldies du forum quand même ???


----------



## Amiral 29 (8 Juillet 2001)

Je me suis perdu ds mes élucubrations...
Tournée générale à 19 heures au bout du monde...A la Torche!  Une étoile çà s'arrose!!!
Je serai en costard bleu marine hi hi hi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kenavo *Torche*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*A la Torche!  Une étoile çà s'arrose!!!
Je serai en costard bleu marine hi hi hi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kenavo Torche*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Moi je serai tout nu, déguisé en phare et je tournerai sur place (tu le vois...tu le vois pas...tu le vois...)
Et bien entendu, déja torché !


----------



## Amiral 29 (8 Juillet 2001)

ben ouais on peut l'accepter 2 messages par mois, il n'est pas trop logorrhéique comme moi ou aricosec...
Méa Culpa 
La Torche c au bout tout au bout... Ya quand même pas 1 maison...mais 4 bistrots!!! Je vous assure...Parole d'Amiral à 2**
Kenavo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2001)

Rico,
Je prend le 8 ....
N'oublie pas de tenir les comptes scrupuleusement sinon ça fera désordre pour commander les tournées...
Bon apéro !
Amitiés


----------



## Amiral 29 (8 Juillet 2001)

Ben je vais avoir du mal à te reconnaitre: tout le monde est nu ou presque et aujourdhui il fait beau...Et avec le nbre de bistrots, bcp tournent en rond!
Va au phare 365 marches...On voit la Belgique!
Kenavo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2001)

Salut l'Amiral !
Un tout petit phare de trois marches me suffirait (loi du moindre effort !!! et en plus, il fait chaud...)
Tu me reconnaîtras facilement, c'est pas pour rien qu'on m'appelle Thebig


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2001)

recapsulons !
un= aricosec
deux = mgzslug
trois= gribouille
quatre= alem
cinq= 
six=
sept= touba (toujours l'numero d'chance essuila)
huit=thebiglebowsky

_engager vous rengager vous qu'ils disaient  !!_

allons y !   allons y !!


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Ben je vais avoir du mal à te reconnaitre: tout le monde est nu ou presque et aujourdhui il fait beau...Et avec le nbre de bistrots, bcp tournent en rond!
Va au phare 365 marches...On voit la Belgique!
Kenavo*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

l'amiral en train d'eclaire l'phare ,qu'on sait meme pas avec quoi,frait bien mieux de donner un numero de 9 a 12
t'y viens t'y tchio gamin,faut d'lofficiel ici
???


----------



## Amiral 29 (8 Juillet 2001)

OK le Doyen! o sénégal il faut toujours obéir au doyen
je prends le 5 comme 5 étoiles!
si c trop tard il faudrait me réserver le douze...
Es-tu bien sur de toi sur l'âge et fais gaffe Super Papy est là lentement mais sûrement...
Je reviens de la Torche Vu le coup de vent de ce soir,
c'était vraiment La Torche aux Torchons et que çà sèche!!!
J'ai pris 1 p'ti coup de gwin-ru à la santé de Mac Bar...
Un jour ,foi de bigouden, je te paierai 1 coup de chouchen ...
Kenavo


----------



## gribouille (8 Juillet 2001)

vas y c'est'y une jolie bande de joyeux graillons bien pochtronnés....

de koi y faire une belle colonade au bar t'y don. la mousseuse derrière son zinc, vas t'y pô fondre culasse devant ces hampes de phares qui tournent bien dans l'axe.


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2001)

on n'est bien rond


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2001)

* recapitulassons !*
un = aricosdec
deux = mgzslug
trois = gribouille
quatre = alem

qui sera cinq !!
a suivre !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Juillet 2001)

On est rond .. mais on est toujours pas douze ... comment faire quelque chose dans le style des douzes salopards si on est que les 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, et un numéro complémentaire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2001)

le 192 !


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2001)

decapsulons !
un= aricosec
deux = mgzslug
trois= gribouille
quatre= alem
cinq=  l'amiral
six=
sept= touba (toujours l'numero d'chance essuila)
huit=thebiglebowsky

comme dit *  slug * ont va etre oblige d'en nommer d'office.
y a des faux freres qui viennent juste boire un coup
 pourtant ils faut qu'il se designe eux meme pour la suite du programme,les ceusses qu'on signés,devraient appeler d'autres,il en manque 5

allons y !   allons y !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Juillet 2001)

Il t'interesse pas le numéro 6 mon cher Macinside ? Il parle beaucoup, il boit énormément, mais il est pas du genre a s'engager celui-la    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*

Tiens mais ou sont donc passés notre bordelaix national et son ami qui habite un peu plus bas que la suisse ?

@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2001)

si çaa m'interresse


----------



## gribouille (8 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*... et son ami qui habite un peu plus bas que la suisse ?

@+

Guillaume*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est'y parler de nôt' éleveur national de marmottes ?


----------



## xantho (8 Juillet 2001)

12 pour moi 12 pour moi allez ze veux le 12 et apres j'vais dans la flaque des terreaux me laver les bottes pleine de terreaux


----------



## xantho (8 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par xantho:
*12 pour moi 12 pour moi allez ze veux le 12 et apres j'vais dans la flaque des terreaux me laver les bottes pleine de terreaux     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Allez la gribouille fait pas la tronche j'me moque pas et t'as raison pour AOL
*Mais au fait l'arico quand on est 12 on fait quoi on se tire sur l'elastoche en pensant qu'on s'est bien use les doigts sur le noir de nos touches et les yeux en couille d'hirondelle a force de decrypter ce qu'il y a sur le 15" de l'imac    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*

[08 juillet 2001 : message édité par xantho]


----------



## gribouille (8 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par xantho:
*

Allez la gribouille fait pas la tronche...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Que nenni,  que nenni...  carabistouilles et bilevesées ne m'atteignent point rien du tout partout


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*
c'est'y parler de nôt' éleveur national de marmottes ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne donnerais pas de nom, mais tu brules mon cher gribouille, tu brules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## gribouille (9 Juillet 2001)

tout s'kon savoir c'est'y l'cousin au Capt'aine Caverne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[08 juillet 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2001)

undeplus

un= aricosec
deux = mgzslug
trois= gribouille
quatre= alem
cinq=  l'amiral
six=
sept= touba (toujours l'numero d'chance essuila)
huit=thebiglebowsky
neuf=
dix=
11=starpouff
12=xantho


*plus que trois numeros avant le decollage !*

le tiot suisse par procuration n'etions pas rapide,ou alors en train d'se bronzer les newgats a saint tropez, nous snober en somme meme les vrais suisse sont sur chtit plage,bronzer le pouce,l'auriculaire,et surtout l'index,se preparer à rentrée fulgurante,rissoler la gamberge,pret a carabistouiller forum.


_seigneur encore 3 mousquetaires_
_et meme si tu fait comme dumas_
_ça fera quand meme l'affaire_
_les quatre ont acceptera_


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2001)

je veux le 6, je veux le 6, je veux le 6


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Juillet 2001)

J'avais déjà roulé sous la table, alors j'ai pas pu répondre (pas encore d'iBook avec airport), alors la je me relève, je compte mes doigts, il y en a dix, alors je veux le 10.....


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Juillet 2001)

Nous nous rapprochons du moment fatidique ... nous sommes a S -1. Soyez prêts mes cher camarades. Nous serons les 12 Salopards of MacG.

Guillaume

[08 juillet 2001 : message édité par [MGZ]Slug]


----------



## benR (9 Juillet 2001)

Désolé de laisser un trou, mais moi je veux un nombre premier alors le 13 me va bien !





13 : benR

au plaisir de s'en vider une !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2001)

je récupère le 11, impair & manque


----------



## tenshin (9 Juillet 2001)

si vous acceptez les buveurs de cidre et les nouveaux, je prends le 11.

arico, les chiffres ?


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2001)

combienconnai !

un= aricosec
deux = mgzslug
trois= gribouille
quatre= alem
cinq=  l'amiral
six=
sept= touba (toujours l'numero d'chance essuila)
huit=thebiglebowsky
neuf=
dix=
11=starpouff
12=


*je répéte il faut absolumment s'inscrire en disant je prend le  ?? , et pas le 192 mac ,on a pas les moyens pour l'instant, j'vois qu'y en a qui commence a s'enerver ,bougre diou tapez dans les numeros libres !!*

y en aura pas pour tout l'monde,les autres faudra recoller aux wagons,quand le truc du siecle va commencer

allons y !   allons y !!


----------



## archeos (9 Juillet 2001)

bon, même si ce vhiffre est contraire à ma passion, je prends le neuf


----------



## benR (9 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par tenshin:
*si vous acceptez les buveurs de cidre et les nouveaux, je prends le 11.

arico, les chiffres ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

IL est pris, le 11, tenshin !
Sinon je l'aurais choisi: c'est un nombre premier aussi...





Bon, aricosec, il faut que tu nous fasses un récap, là !


----------



## Napoléon (9 Juillet 2001)

Moi je pensais qu nous étions plus quun simple numéro   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quel numéro pour moi ???? le 933 si c possible...

Le gigahertz ? Pure invention du monde wintel


----------



## archeos (9 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Bon, aricosec, il faut que tu nous fasses un récap, là ! 

<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, parce qu'il commence à faire soif, et le pastaga est tout plein d'eau avec ce qu'il tombe du ciel

[09 juillet 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2001)

ont est plus qu'a la scëne mais je n'suis pas jésus !

un= aricosec
deux = mgzslug
trois= gribouille
quatre= alem
cinq=  l'amiral
six=macinside
sept= touba (toujours l'numero d'chance essuila)
huit=thebiglebowsky
neuf=archeos
dix=jean imarc
11=starpouff
12=xantho
13=benr
14=xenthin
15=napoleon
16=
17=
18=


*XENTHIN* le 11 est pris c'est le 14 d'office ..NA !
*NAPOLEON* a peine arrivé et déja des véellitées de revolte?,t'aura le 15,un point c'est tout !!

faut remarquer qu'ily a des numeros en suspend pour les ceusses en vacances,mais maintenant ont va pouvoir commencer,notez bien votre numeros,ou imprimer la page,ça seramieu 
donc rendez vous a "bande de salopard" pour de plus amples renseignements


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (9 Juillet 2001)

16 = Toine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je reviens, et je suis de nouveau parmi vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon alors, on va continuez la semaine à la tequilla frappé alors


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (9 Juillet 2001)

Humm ... les Douze Salopard of MacG sont maintenant 16 ... il y a comme un petit problème mathématique, car 12=16 n'est pas vrai. Donc passons au post suivant : Bande de p'tits Salopards.

@+

Guillaume


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2001)

excuse slug mais !
* J'AI PLUS MA TETE !!*

un= aricosec
deux = mgzslug
trois= gribouille
quatre= alem
cinq=  l'amiral
six=macinside
sept= touba (toujours l'numero d'chance essuila)
huit=thebiglebowsky
neuf=archeos
dix=jean imarc
11=starpouff
12=xantho
13=benr
14=xenthin
15=napoleon
16=toine
17=
18=


faut remarquer qu'ily a des numeros en suspend pour les ceusses en vacances,mais maintenant ont va pouvoir commencer
interpeller violemment par un p'tit salopard (tchuut ! c'est slug) petri de bon sens je vous delivre son message

*INCORPORER VOTRE NUMERO A VOTRE SIGNATURE?ou afficher là au debut ou a la fin du post!

donc rendez vous a "bande de salopard" pour de plus amples renseignements







[09 juillet 2001 : message édité par aricosec]*


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_mince, j'ai toujours cru que j'étais troisième, quelle cuite on a du avoir ce jour là _


----------



## aricosec (23 Avril 2002)

comme quoi les souvenirs passent mais les écrits restent

*il n' y a qu'une poignée de traitres qui nous ont lachement abandonné !*

le DUDE pour ne citer que celui la,qui essaye de se reconvertir dans la musique  _ PARAIT IL !_ ,je plaint
ses voisins,un quinquagénaire qui couine sur un piano,ça doit faire mal !

enfin au moins il est vivant !






[23 avril 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## aricosec (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ben 4 alors   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors MON MODERATEUR et ça c'est du boudin ?


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*comme quoi les souvenirs passent mais les écrits restent

il n' y a qu'une poignée de traitres qui nous ont lachement abandonné !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je viens d'avoir la preuve de ta partialité de jadis, je suis bien troisième!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*Vengeance!!!!!!*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

alors MON MODERATEUR et ça c'est du boudin ?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, l'imprtant n'était pas de dire un deux trois quatres mais plutot de poster das ce sujet, la série de posts eut due déterminer la suite.

voilà, je retourne bouder!


----------



## aricosec (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

alors MON MODERATEUR et ça c'est du boudin ?





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

relis tes pages ,c'est la GRIB qu'avait choisi le 3,a moins d'une entente delictueuse entre vous,c'est vrai que vous vous melangez parait il,donc vous devez vous poser la question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




QUI est QUI !


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

relis tes pages ,c'est la GRIB qu'avait choisi le 3,a moins d'une entente delictueuse entre vous,c'est vrai que vous vous melangez parait il,donc vous devez vous poser la question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




QUI est QUI !





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec nous, tu sais on ne peut jamais vraiment savoir qui est devant de derrière et le chiffre 69 nous est réservé!


----------



## Amiral 29 (24 Avril 2002)

L'Amiral n°5  vient de vous recevoir 5 sur 5...Au large de Dakar!!!
çà été très dur rapport au courant alternatif qui déconne à bord.
Lionel coton-tige est en partance... on voit poindre les 2O car on les vaut bien!!! (le Breton est tétu)

Bon vent à tous


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*L'Amiral n°5  vient de vous recevoir 5 sur 5...Au large de Dakar!!!
çà été très dur rapport au courant alternatif qui déconne à bord.
Lionel coton-tige est en partance... on voit poindre les 2O car on les vaut bien!!! (le Breton est tétu)

Bon vent à tous    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut chef!! Je rêve ou on t'avait pas vu depuis des jours/semaines/mois??

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arico:
*je suis le premier !
je suis UN!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne suis pas un numéro !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[23 avril 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
[QB][/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

amiral a badord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 biere a tribord


----------



## aricosec (24 Avril 2002)

_ainsi on vit un amiral
vampé par d'obscur siréne
se transformer en animal
pour culbuter la belle iréne

sourd aux appels des salopards
il chevauchait a perdre haleine
il fallu un coup de poignard
pour le decoller de la hyene

nous qui pensions qu'il bourlinguait
sur mer d'iroise et océan
hélas apprenions qu'il était
dans un bordel de guingamp

en fait ne nous en faisons pas
pour ce détaillant de viagra
nous savons qu'il protegera
en fait tout ce qu'il faudra_









poil au moussaillon !


----------



## le chapelier fou (25 Avril 2002)

Bon je prends le 17, mais c'est bien pour que vous puissiez proposer le 18  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Bon je prends le 17, mais c'est bien pour que vous puissiez proposer le 18   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le 18?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le 18 mai?


----------



## le chapelier fou (25 Avril 2002)

mais non, patate, le 18ième sur la liste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !


----------



## bouilla (25 Avril 2002)

*18 !* 18 comme ....euh.... com...

1-8.......1+8=9...euh...j'membrouille là... bon bah 18 comme le 18eme kooaaa


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
un quinquagénaire qui couine sur un piano,ça doit faire mal !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------------
...ce n'est pas ce que Madame Rico disait quand je l'honorais sur l'orgue de barbarie trônant dans ton salon...vieux salopard !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...même que ma zigounette y est passée (dans l'orgue de barbarie, je précise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et qu'elle en est sortie pleine de trous...d'ailleurs, depuis ce temps, je l'utilise comme flûte traversière


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------------
...ce n'est pas ce que Madame Rico disait quand je l'honorais sur l'orgue de barbarie trônant dans ton salon...vieux salopard !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...même que ma zigounette y est passée (dans l'orgue de barbarie, je précise .. et qu'elle en est sortie pleine de trous...d'ailleurs, depuis ce temps, je l'utilise comme flûte traversière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il est a remarquer que ce genre de specimen posteur,une fois gagné frauduleusement des étoiles,et approuvé par l'infame ALEM ! nous vampe au bar et ne réagis plus qu'au quolibets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va donc caressez ton opposum LOWSKY


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

il est a remarquer que ce genre de specimen posteur,une fois gagné frauduleusement des étoiles,et approuvé par l'infame ALEM ! nous vampe au bar et ne réagis plus qu'au quolibets.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va donc caressez ton opposum LOWSKY












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

courage rico, plus que 39 posts!


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

courage rico, plus que 39 posts!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

d'accord ma majesté,mais je n'ai pas fait parti du clan des posteurs fous,qui vous a valu d'ailleurs a TOI et L'AUTRE des myriades d'étoiles,les mêmes d'ailleurs qui sont au dessus de votre PIF vos soirs de beuverie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




honte a vous !
en un mot comme en cent ,l'eau ferrugi..nigeuse....OUI,..l'alcool ....NON !
elle dit non la manon .HIC...


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Mai 2002)

Dis donc moussaillon aricosec comment se fait-il que ton compteur indique toujours 1000 posts????

As tu besoin d'une piqûre d'eau de mer pour te débloquer ou quoi?
J'espère que tu ne veux snober person en restant à 1000...En plein ds le mille comme disais JJRousseau

1000 posts depuis Mai 2001 1 an déjà! j'suis inscrit à la même date...

Je m'en va arroser ton mille au bar viet du coin...si si çà existe chez moi tout au bout du finistère!

Kenavo


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2002)

V'là l'Amiral qui se prend pour un singe en hiver et qui nous refait la descente du Mékong en jonque...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gaffes aux voitures à chevaux en sortant!


----------



## aricosec (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Dis donc moussaillon aricosec comment se fait-il que ton compteur indique toujours 1000 posts????

1000 posts depuis Mai 2001 1 an déjà! j'suis inscrit à la même date...

Je m'en va arroser ton mille au bar viet du coin...si si çà existe chez moi tout au bout du finistère!

Kenavo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je sais pas si t'est au courant du séisme sur MACG,a cause de ça on m'a rétrogradé,certains bien sur rattrapent facilement leurs étoiles tel un personnage que je ne nomme pas,ça commence par A,ça fini par EM,ayant branché un posteur automatique aux civilités,je ne mange pas de ce pain là,donc je mérite mes glorieuses étoiles

POIL A L'AMIRAL  .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et kénavo toi même !


----------



## Amiral 29 (3 Mai 2002)

merci pour ton poil 
merci A-em ...

Le voilà décoincé le vieil Anard 1008!!!

Bon vent: en mai 2003 vive des 2000posts!

A Kenavo arvechal


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2002)

burp !


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*burp !&#8482;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_"ce besoin qu'a MACINSIDE de faire des phrases"_

réplique tiré bien sur ,du chef d'oeuvre bien connu !


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2002)

c'est effectivement un besoin étant donné que je n'ai pas acces au chat aujourd'hui donc il faut bien que je place mon celebre "burp !" ailleur, non ? au faite rico quand vien tu sur le chat et a une aes ???


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*c'est effectivement un besoin étant donné que je n'ai pas acces au chat aujourd'hui donc il faut bien que je place mon celebre "burp !&#8482;" ailleur, non ? au faite rico quand vien tu sur le chat et a une aes ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je voudrais bien mais j'ai un probleme,étant péciste,je risque de me faire étriper dans une aes ! et vu mon parc perso,et mon àge, il est trop tard pour changer,merci quand même.


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2002)

comme dit le proverbe "il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne change pas d'avis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*comme dit le proverbe "il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne change pas d'avis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mince me v'la decouvert


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

mince me v'la decouvert    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu peu te rattraper grace a la grande scéance d'évangélisation du 
18 mai


----------



## silirius (4 Mai 2002)

Arf, pas le temps de lire la premiere page (et les autres) 

Dans le bar, y a moi (assez passif, je vous l'accorde)


----------



## silirius (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*Arf, pas le temps de lire la premiere page (et les autres) 

Dans le bar, y a moi (assez passif, je vous l'accorde)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oups, j'ai lu les pages et je viens de remarquer que je suis juste un petit peu hors sujet.


----------



## decoris (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*Oups, j'ai lu les pages et je viens de remarquer que je suis juste un petit peu hors sujet.   *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
tu peux résumer le sujet?


----------

